
Twitter Upset about Facebook-Instagram Acquisition - alwillis
http://venturelevel.com/post/20790984819/twitter-upset-about-facebook-instagram-acquisition
======
mvkel
Reminds me of the SNL skit, "Don't Buy S __t You Can't Afford!"

Tell you what, Twitter. When you grow up and create a believable business
model, you'll be able to call the shots a little more.

------
loverobots
_Here’s why: Twitter didn’t have the means._

hey Twitter, I am upset I can't buy you, I'm about $8-$10 billion short. I am
really upset.

